# Review: RAM Electronics I-Extreme Docking Cable



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*RAM Electronics I-Extreme Docking Cable Review*

I recently upgraded my cell phone to an iPhone 3G 8gb. The purchase was mainly to replace three separate pieces of electronics with one – cell phone, PDA, and GPS. The iPhone also works wonderfully as a mp3 player. While I’m not much of an audio buff, I can neither tell the difference between an mp3 and a cd nor do I want to, I still have quite a music collection. And over the last few years I’ve slowly converted them to mp3s in anticipation of building a music server someday. So my technical knowledge of this product will be somewhat limited. If you want a more thorough technical review, consult Anthony’s review. 

The cable appears to be of excellent build quality with gold RCA plugs and the iPhone (and iPod) 30 pin plug on the ends. The cabling is wrapped in some sort of shrink wrap cable protection material with heat shrink tubing at the ‘Y’ and the ends of the cables before the connectors.



















After transferring some mp3s to my iPhone it was time to give the cable a shot. Upon connecting the cable to my iPhone I was greeted with this message taken from RAM’s web page:










Knowing that airplane mode would shut the phone off but allow the rest of the iPhone to work fine I enabled airplane mode. RAM has the following explanation regarding this :



> When you connect to an iPhone you will get a warning message to switch to the "Airplane Mode" option. We recommend the "Airplane Mode" which will minimize interference over your audio system, but your phone will not receive calls. If you answer no to the message, you can receive calls, but the interference level may be loud.


It should be noted that using the iPhone in Airplane Mode will increase your battery life and that the iPhone automatically came out of Airplane Mode when the cable was disconnected.

I went through numerous titles in my playlist (Johnny Cash, John Legend, Ziggy Marley, the BoDeans, the Suburbs, etc) and all of them played fine. That’s really all a person can ask of a cable – that it works as it should – the I-Extreme accomplishes this.

The price for the 6 foot I-Extreme cable I have for review is $38.99. That is slightly less than the cable Apple itself used to sell and more than likely better quality. Why Apple stopped selling A/V cables for the iPhone is unknown to me, but outside of the I-Extreme the only other audio cable I could find was a retractable one which appeared to be of questionable quality.

If you're looking for an audio cable for an iPod or the iPhone, I'd highly recommend this one! This cable can be purchased here in varying lengths. I just bought a 3 footer!


----------



## lvhjr (Dec 15, 2008)

Our iExtreme docking cables now have Neutrik mini 3.5mm(1/8") and RCA connectors, plus 26 gauge silver plated Teflon wire, for durability and performance. Docking connector cables are line level audio outputs and superior sounding when connected to any receiver, powered speaker or car auxiliary audio input.

Larry Harris
Ram Electronics


----------



## lvhjr (Dec 15, 2008)

They now work on iTouch, iPhone and iPad and you will not receive a warning message with the redesign i-Extreme cables.
http://www.ramelectronics.net/ipodcables/c120001-p1.html


----------

